# Wo stelle ich die Standbyfunktion für den Monitor aus?

## UTgamer

Es nervt mich seit langen nach das einer Dunkeltastzeit der Monitor irgendwann später einfach ausgeschaltet wird. Wo kann ich bitte das Ausschalten unterbinden? Das Dunkeltasten ist durchaus erwünscht.

----------

## borsdel

in deiner xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

 Option  "StandbyTime"  "2" # Blank screen after 2 minutes

 Option  "OffTime"  "5" # Turn off screen after 5 minutes

 #Option  "BlankTime"  "1" 

 #Option  "SuspendTime"  "10" 

EndSection
```

einfach mal durchprobieren was funktioniert, evtl haben funktionen den gleichen effekt.

achja, diese werte könnten natürlich von desktop umgebungen wie kde, gnome überschrieben werden.

mfg borsdel

----------

## UTgamer

Danke, mal ausprobieren.

(hab ja oben ganz schön Schreibfehler drinnen, grausel *g*)

Bisher habe ich dies hier gehabt:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

   Option   "blank time"   "40"   # 40 minutes

   

#   Option "Xinerama" "True"

EndSection
```

 oder der Teil war ganz ausgerautet, da ich vor kurzem neu installiert hatte.

----------

## borsdel

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> (hab ja oben ganz schön Schreibfehler drinnen, grausel *g*)

  konnte eher mit dem "dunkeltasten" nix anfangen. halte das für eine sinnlose übersetzung, aber klärt mich auf  :Wink: 

achja, benutzt du nun kde oder gnome oder sowas? denn die bringen nochmal eigene einstellungen mit, welche die des x-servers überschreiben!

mfg borsdel

----------

## UTgamer

 *borsdel wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   (hab ja oben ganz schön Schreibfehler drinnen, grausel *g*)  konnte eher mit dem "dunkeltasten" nix anfangen. halte das für eine sinnlose übersetzung, aber klärt mich auf 
> 
> achja, benutzt du nun kde oder gnome oder sowas? denn die bringen nochmal eigene einstellungen mit, welche die des x-servers überschreiben!
> 
> mfg borsdel

 

Dunkeltasten ist Fachsprachlich.

So lernt man es als Radio-Fernsehtechniker in der Berufsschule.

Da ist es mal richtig technisch erklärt(ganz unten), der Sandcastle Impuls zeigt das Zeilenende an: http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heha/bastelecke/Konsumg%FCter-Bastelei/RGB-Umschaltung/

Dunkeltasten, ist wenn der Elektronenstrahl zwar bewegt wird aber seine Strahlstärke annähernd 0 ist.

Kannst du auch genauso auf LEDs übertragen, die nichtleuchtenden LEDs müßen trotzdem in ihrer Zeitlinie bleiben.

Es muß ja nicht jeder flach engl. Slang sprechen, wenn man schon die korrekten deutschen Begriffe benutzt.  :Wink: 

Das kurzfristige Aus- und wieder Einschalten ist auf die Dauer tödlich für analoge Geräte, eine 10 Sekunden Verzögerung muß auch mindestens dabei sein, und diese ist auch nicht sicher gestellt!

Wie kurbelt man den Monitorverkauf an? Klar die Hauptentwicklung kommt nicht von den Ingenieuren sondern von Systematikern überwiegend aus den USA. Wenn man nicht selbst auf alles achtet.  :Wink: 

----------

## borsdel

ahja, danke für die aufklärung. also quasi ein schwarzes bild angezeigt wird  :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> ahja, danke für die aufklärung. also quasi ein schwarzes bild angezeigt wird 

 

Ja genau so  :Smile: 

PS: Auch digitale Monitore sollten die min 10 Sek. Grenzen zwischen Aus- und Einschalten einhalten. Denn allein schon die Netzteile zur Stromversorgung sind immer analog.

Es kann beim Wiedereinschalten sonst ein Spitzenstrom entstehen der Elkos, Spulen und andere Bauteile überladen und zerstören kann.  :Wink:  Ich habe es gelernt und 6 ganze Jahre Elektronik repariert gehabt und weiß wovon ich hier rede. (Von Mikrowelle/Röntgen über Fernseh/Video bis Computer)

----------

## UTgamer

Section "ServerFlags"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

	Option	"blank time"	"40"	# 40 minutes

	Option  "StandbyTime"   "150" # switch off screen after 150 minutes 

#	Option "Xinerama" "True"

EndSection

Diese Kombination funktioniert schonmal nicht  :Sad: 

Dann muß ich jetzt noch die anderen testen.

Meine Kombi unterschied sich von der aus dieser Doku, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_on_laptops , da der nVidia-Treiber andere Behle verwenden soll,  hatte ich irgendwo gelesen. Zudem finde ich überall 2 Schreibweisen mit und ohne einem Leerzeichen zwischen den Optionen, das ist alles ziemlich verwirrend.

Zudem habe ich die Optionen nun in den Bereich Section "ServerLayout" verschoben da die Gentoodoku sich auf den Bereich bezieht.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *borsdel wrote:*    *UTgamer wrote:*   (hab ja oben ganz schön Schreibfehler drinnen, grausel *g*)  konnte eher mit dem "dunkeltasten" nix anfangen. halte das für eine sinnlose übersetzung, aber klärt mich auf 
> 
> achja, benutzt du nun kde oder gnome oder sowas? denn die bringen nochmal eigene einstellungen mit, welche die des x-servers überschreiben!
> 
> mfg borsdel 
> ...

 

Hmm. Und was ist mit dem Stromverbrauch? Wenn ich die LEDs auf Schwarz schalte dürften die nichts mehr brauchen, aber der Monitor, also die ganze Ansteuerung braucht auch etwas, oder? 

Mich nervt nämlich grade, dass nach 1min geht KDE auf Schwarz, das gefällt mir, aber dann schaltet der Monitor in nen Standby Modus und da braucht er ewig bis er wieder zum Bild kommt. Andererseits spart man so definitiv Stromkosten.

Tobi

----------

## UTgamer

In dem engl. Gentoo Wiki ist das schön beschrieben mit dem Energieverbrauch:

 *Quote:*   

> StandbyTime is a very minor power saving level. This setting usually involves blanking the screen by turning off the electron (RGB) gun. However, the power supply is left on and the tube filaments energized. When you need to use the monitor again, the monitor will come back on very quickly. This option requires DPMS monitor/video-card support and defaults to 20 minutes under X-Windows. Also known as hsync suspend mode, since the horizontal sync signal is turned off to signal this power management state to a DPMS monitor.

 

Habe ein Blockschaltbild eines Röhrengerätes auftreiben können:

http://stshome.de/elektronik/blockschaltbild-fernseher/

Die Teile in den Farben Blau, Grün und Gelb sind hier uninterressant.

Es gibt 3 größere Leistungsendstufen in einem Röhrengerät, je einmal für Vertikalablenkungsspulen, Horizontalablenkungsspulen mit der Hochspannung gekoppelt und RGB-Farbe.

Den größten Energieverbrauch in einem Röhrengerät hat die Hochspannungseinheit, dort ist eine richtig schwere große Leistungsendstufe verbaut die auch gekühlt werden muß. (Violetter Block rechts unten)

Diese bleibt weiterhin unter Last/Strom.

Die RGB-Endstufen für die 3 Strahlen werden hierbei auf jeden Fall abgeschaltet, dies spart etwas.

Die Vertikalablenkung könnte man auch abschalten, birgt jedoch die Gefahr das sie beim Wiedereinschalten zu spät reagiert und der Strahl mit seiner ganzen Stärke auf eine einzige Zeile in der Mitte des Bildschirms sich in die floureszierende Schicht einbrennt.

Ich könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen das es gute Hersteller regeln und einbauen können die RGB-Endstufe erst wieder anzuschalten wenn die Vertikalendstufe bereits wieder unter voller Last arbeitet. Dies bleibt wohl den einzelnen Herstellern überlassen. Beim Fernseher wäre dies unsinnig, bei Monitoren hätte es aber durchaus Sinn. Hierzu den Hersteller befragen. Das würde schon etwas mehr Einsparung bringen, ganz grob geschätzt (hängt ja von der Monitorgröße 14"-23" ab) 10/15 Watt. Ein durchschnittlicher Röhrenmonitor verbraucht rund 80 Watt (+/-15).

Also die Energiesparmöglichkeiten sind gering hierbei, wenn nur RGB abgeschaltet wird, und liegen ungefähr bei ein paar Watt. Nur die floureszierende Schicht die über die Jahre Farbtreue und Schärfe erhalten soll, die bleibt dabei zu 99% inaktiv und damit geschützt.

Sollte allerdings das Gerät beim Wiedereinschalten überlastet werden und dabei defekt, ist der Schaden höher wenn ich ein neues kaufen oder reparieren lassen muß als das ich mehr Energie einspare (Umweltbelastung bei der Herstellung und Transport).

Georg

----------

